
Open-source your startup’s code in 60 days - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2017/11/open-source-your-startups-code-in-60-days/
======
chuckblake
Hello, I'm Chuck Blake from Wallaroo Labs. I was involved in all phases of the
process of open sourcing our software, and I'm happy to answer any questions.

